# need help for my tinc!!!



## Guest (Feb 11, 2005)

my male tinc got sick!!! I first notice he always stay flat on the ground with his front legs look paralized. I have him almost 5 months and he had always been fine but a few days ago he has this problem. I really have no clue. Any suggestion will be very appreciated. Thanks and sorry for my English....

PS: Sorry for my English....


----------



## vet_boy77 (Feb 10, 2005)

Sorry to hear about sick frog. It could be a lot of things so lets get some details:
What do you feed it? Is it still eating? Do you dust/supplement the food? Have you made any new changes recently (handling, new frogs, new plants, etc). Any drastic changes in the frogs environment (like temperature shifts, water quality, etc) Any change in the appearance in the frog (bloating, swelling, movement, discolorations, etc)
Pictures are helpful. Let us know how he does.
Best of luck.
vet_boy77


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2005)

The frog probably has swelling tummy. It seem bigger that another that eat less. I have been using supplement both vitamin and calcium every feeding. And the rest of my frog are all fine. So I really have no idea what wrong with him All other factors seem to be fine with the rest of the frogs I have. Should I give him some treatment or should I just leave him alone???


----------



## vet_boy77 (Feb 10, 2005)

Unfortunately swelling is a pretty non-specific sign. Outside of being fat or swolllen with eggs, the swelling can be caused by a nuber of illnesses. These include non-specific edema, sepsis, parasites, kidney, and/or liver problems. 
Treatment is mainly supportive, and antibiotics may be beneficial if it is a bacterial cause. I would separate the frog from the other for now. Pedialyte soaks will help the frog stay hydrated. Dextrose soaks mya help pull out some of the excess fluid, but are harder to obtain and adminsiter. 

How is the frog now? Alert? Appetite? Any other frogs sick? 
Best of luck.
John


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2005)

the frog seem worse now because he couldn't eat even he try to. He has uncoordinated movement now using only hind legs but front!!! The rest of the frog I have are fine. I use to make some treatment to the frog I had lost before so I still have doubt if I should make treatment!!! I gave antibiotic solution drop and the frog stop feeding so I froce feed he he look better come back to feeding but finally he died!!! so I really have no idea what I should do with this one...
Thanks a lot!!! Vet boy 66


----------



## TimsViv (Feb 16, 2004)

kaenghino said:


> I have been using supplement both vitamin and calcium every feeding


I would stop supplementing every feeding. It sounds like vit A overdose. I only supplement once every two weeks and all of my frogs are healthy.

Tim


----------

